# Coyote Creek at night?



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

My work schedule is shifting and the possibility of daylight rides is iffy. Looking like after 6 pm at this point. Any of you ride at night? How is the trail when it is dark? There is a growing homeless area by the cemetery off of Lincoln Ave. Dunno about gangs but there is some tags.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't ride it after dark!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I figured as much...Thanks. 
Saves the wife having the PD knocking on the door saying something has happened.


----------

